# pkg-static: sqlite error while executing UPDATE



## laufdi (Mar 8, 2015)

How can I fix this?


```
/usr/ports/devel/pkgconf # make install
===>  Installing for pkgconf-0.9.7_1
===>  Checking if pkgconf already installed
===>   Registering installation for pkgconf-0.9.7_1
Installing pkgconf-0.9.7_1...
pkg-static: sqlite error while executing UPDATE deps SET origin=?1, version=?2 WHERE name=?3; in file pkgdb.c:1621: UNIQUE constraint failed: deps.name, deps.version, deps.package_id
*** Error code 70

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf
```


----------



## laufdi (Mar 8, 2015)

Apparently my installed port graphics/xfpovray had a problem with devel/pkgconf dep. I deleted it and the pkgconf problem is gone.


----------

